# New Fletchings



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I got a new wisker biscuit rest. I have easton carbon arrows but they are feathered flights. Am I better off just buying new arrows or can I have someone put vanes on? Is there places to have this done in fargo?


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

there are places in fargo to get them done, not from there so not sure where but someone will chime in. i really like blazers with the bis. they are tough as nails jsut make sure you get good clearance from your cables and such. i have shot feathers through my bis and they will hold for a while jsut shoot them till he get messed up adn then have your arrows redone.

:beer:

mark


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Try the Outdoorsman on 13th Ave, I think there is a guy there who will refletch them for you.

huntin1


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

How much do they charge?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't know, I fletch my own. :huh: sorry.

huntin1


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was at scheels and asked about having them do it. I was told they didn't do it, but Gander Mt. will do it for $1.50 an arrow.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i also like the blazers with my whisker biscut...i just put them on about 2 months ago, but i've shot a lot since then and they are still in perfect condition. they really steer broadheads too. if you are looking to go with plastics instead of feathers i would give these a try.

kase


----------

